# Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe



## Cp.Hook (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo !

Ich hätte 2 Fragen !

Wie kann ich in meinem Hausgewässer bzw. an anderen Seen die Sprungschicht ermitteln ?

( Ohne technische Hilfsmittel )

Daten zu meinem Hausgewässer:

Größe: 16 ha
Tiefste Stelle: 9 m

Wie weit beeinflusst der Wasserstand das Verhalten der Fische ?

Bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antworten !

LG


----------



## Lupus (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Mmh da bin ich auch mal auf die Antworten gespannt.....|kopfkrat

Ohne technische Hilfsmittel geht das denke ich nur wenn du tauchst:q Wenn es kalt wird hast du die Schicht gefunden!!


Bin wirklich mal gespannt ob es da vielleicht doch ne Technik gibt!


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hier die günstigste Möglichkeit zur Messung und ansonsten mit eigentlich fast jedem Echolot nur sind die in der Regel teurer!

http://www.carp-pellets.de/Saenger-GTM-40-T-Tiefenmesser-Thermometer

Sonst geht wohl nur Tauchen!

Jürgen


----------



## Bellaron (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

wie willst du das denn machen,ausser die Schichten zu durchschwimmen und erfühlen. Im Sommer merkt man das manchmal,wenn man abtaucht, dann merkt man den Temperaturunterschied.Ohne technische Hilfsmittel,denke ich wirds schwer.Gruß Lars


----------



## Cp.Hook (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

DAs ist schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt !

Ich hätte es mir auch so vorgestellt mal zu tauchen und die Temparartur zu fühlen !

Sag mal die Sprungschicht kann sich ja auch verschieben wann ist das der Fall ?

Ich lese im Winter ziemlich viel ( Angeltechnisch )  und es wird des öfteren über die Sprungschicht geschrieben aber irgendwie geht keiner näher ins Detail.

Wäre echt toll wenn sich hier einer bereit erklären wurde uns das zu erklären !

Vielen Dank


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



> Ich lese im Winter ziemlich viel ( Angeltechnisch )  und es wird des  öfteren über die Sprungschicht geschrieben aber irgendwie geht keiner  näher ins Detail.



Dazu dies hier:http://www.angelprofi.at/schlepp25.htm

Jürgen


----------



## paule79 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hi Cp.Hook,
ich habe einfach mal bei Google Sprungschicht eingegeben und bekomme es bei "die Raubfischer" gut erklärt.
Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Aus meiner Sporttaucherzeit weiss ich ,dass das wasser außerhalb der Frühjahrs und Herbstzirkulation unterhalb der Sprungschicht meistens Trüber war wie oberhalb. Auch sah es an der Grenze immer aus, als wenn eine "Nebelschicht" im Wasser schwirrte.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Nabend,

eine wirkliche Sprungschicht bildet sich nur im Sommer aus.
Mit fortschreiten des Sommers geht die Schicht immer tiefer, da sich immer mehr warmes Oberflächenwasser bildet.

Im Frühling und Herbst ist das Wasser rel. gleichmäßig durchmischt und im Winter ist die Temperaturstaffelung ohne abrupten Übergang, dh, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4Grad (bei Eisschicht).

Würde gerne wissen was Du dir von der Kenntniss der Lage der Sprungschicht versprichst?

mfg


----------



## Lupus (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Moin,

@ Markus wie ist denn deine Frage gemeint? Du dürftest doch wissen das man nicht umbedingt dort Fischen sollte wo es keine Fische gibt:q Die Sprungschicht gibt Hinweise darauf? Aber das ist doch nicht neu?!?

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## marcus7 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Lupus schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @ Markus wie ist denn deine Frage gemeint? Du dürftest doch wissen das man nicht umbedingt dort Fischen sollte wo es keine Fische gibt:q Die Sprungschicht gibt Hinweise darauf? Aber das ist doch nicht neu?!?
> 
> ...




Hehe sowas in der Art hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.


So wir haben Sommer an einem größeren See, die Sprungschicht liegt zur zeit auf einer Tiefe von 2m.

Denkt jetzt wirklich jemand das oberhalb oder unterhalb dieser Schicht keine Fische sind?


----------



## Cp.Hook (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hallo !

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten !

@marcus 7 

Wie oben schon erwähnt habe ich des öfteren darüber gelesen.

Mich würde einfach interessieren ob es wirklich eine unterschied macht ( mehr fische zu fangen ) wenn ich die Sprungschicht befische.

Eure Erfahrung ist gefragt !

Ausserdem denke ich mir das die Wasserzirkulation die dadurch entsteht Maßgeblich für die Wassertemparatur ist und ich damit im Frühjahr meine Spots besser eruieren kann.

Natürlich werde ich im Frühjahr nicht Tauchen sondern mir das nette Hilfsmittelchen was der Kollege oben gepostet hat zulegen :m.

Cu


----------



## marcus7 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Also im Bezug auf Karpfen ist die Sprungschicht m.M. nach rel. weit hinten im Ranking, der fangbeeinflussenden Faktoren.
Klar, sauerstoffarme Bereiche sollte man meiden, aber die könnte man mithilfe der Sprungschicht sowieso nicht lokalisieren.

Beim Raubfischangeln im Sommer macht es schon mehr Sinn sich an der Sprungschicht zu orientieren (knapp oberhalb der Sprungschicht zu fischen).
Die meisten Kleinfische halten sich im Somer oberhalb der Sprungschicht auf und große Hechte bleiben lieber da drunter (kühleres Wasser) und passieren die Schicht i.d.R. nur kurz zum Beute machen.

mfg


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Es hat in einem 16 ha See mit 9 Meter Tiefe wahrscheinlich sowieso keine richtige Sprungschicht, daher kann er sie dann auch schlecht finden.


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Es hat in einem 16 ha See mit 9 Meter Tiefe wahrscheinlich sowieso keine richtige Sprungschicht, daher kann er sie dann auch schlecht finden.




Nicht?|kopfkrat

Habe ich mir zwar nie wirklich Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber ist es tatsächlich so, das sich die Schicht nur ab bestimmter Gewässergröße ausbildet?

mfg


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hi Marcus,
soviel ich weiß, ist das Thema Sprungschicht recht kompliziert und die Bildung von echten Spungschichten (wie z.B. in der Ostsee) von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig. Meist sind Sprungschichten nur in großen Gewässern zu finden.

Irgendwo gab's mal ne Testreihe, da hat mal einer in zig Baggerseen gemessen und kaum eine gefunden. In Flüssen gibt's gar keine und in flachen Gewässern auch nicht. Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube, es lohnt erst ab 20 bis 30 m Gewässertiefe nach einer echten Sprungschicht zu suchen, die nicht bloß ein einfaches Temperaturgefälle darstellt, wie man es vom Schwimmen im Badesee her kennt. Das sind meistens nur marginale Unterschiede, die sich subjektiv sehr viel kälter anfühlen als sie sind, zumal echte Sprungschichten sich auch meist tiefer befinden würden, als dass die Füsse im Wasser hängen könnten.
Im Gewässer des Themenstarters wird wahrscheinlich das Wasser bis auf ein kleines Gefälle im Sommer durchgewärmt sein und die Sprungschicht wird fehlen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Es hat in einem 16 ha See mit 9 Meter Tiefe wahrscheinlich sowieso keine richtige Sprungschicht, daher kann er sie dann auch schlecht finden.


Ach was - sooo wild ist das alles gar nicht. Selbstverständlich kann auch ein solches Gewässer eine Sprungschicht ausbilden.
Richtig ist, dass sich eine Sprungschicht mit zunehmender Temperatur nach unten verschiebt. Eine stabile Schichtung benötigt daher eine gewisse Wassertiefe - soweit korrekt. Flachseen werden i.d.R. bis zum Grund erwärmt, weshalb sich hier keine dauerhafte Schichtung etablieren kann (allenfalls eine temporäre im Frühjahr). Bei Fließgewässern oder besonders windexponierten Flachseen verhindert die Strömung eine konstante Schichtung.

Die Sprungschicht ist im übrigen keine scharf abgrenzende Linie, sondern wie der Name schon sagt eine Schicht. In Extremfällen kann diese bis zu mehreren Metern dick sein. Entscheidend ist, dass sich die Temperatur innerhalb dieser Schicht rapide ändert.
Bei abnehmender Temperatur ändert sich aber auch die Dichte von Wasser (Achtung Dichteanomalie!), die Viskosität erhöht sich (es wird dickflüssiger). Dies führt gewissermaßen zu einem "Stau" von Schwebteilchen - beim Tauchen mit bloßem Auge oftmals als "neblige Suppe" wahrnehmbar. 

Bei uns hierzulande schichten sich die meisten Baggerseen im Sommer zwischen 5 und 10m Tiefe, in Ausnahmefällen auch bis etwa 15m Tiefe ein. Die Schichtung kann sich hier meist für einige Monate etablieren - man spricht daher auch von "Sommerstagnation". Dauer, Dicke und Ausprägung der Schichtung werden durch die Morphologie der Gewässer, sowie die Größe, geographische Exposition und auch die Trophie entscheidend beeinflusst.
Ein guter Indikator für die maximale Tiefe der Sprungschicht ist i.d.R. die maximale Wuchstiefe der Wasserpflanzen. Lediglich oligotrophe Klarwasserseen haben meist einen flächigen Bewuchs unterhalb der Sprungschicht.

Die Trophie entscheidet i.d.R. maßgeblich über die Sauerstoffverhältnisse in einem Gewässer:
Oberhalb der Sprungschicht (Epilimnion) ist die Sättigung aufgrund guter Durchmischung (Wind) und reichlich Sauerstoffprodduktion durch die Primärproduzenten (Höhere Pflanzen, Algen, Phytoplankton) i.d.R. ausreichend. 
In hoch-eutrophen/ polytrophen Gewässern sind die Höheren Pflanzen meist durch Phytoplankton ersetzt. Die Sauerstoffproduktion kann daher Extremwerte erreichen - tagsüber positiv, nachts leider auch negativ (alle Pflanzen verbrauchen nachts Sauerstoff), in Abhängigkeit von der Phytoplanktonkonzentration. Daher können hochgradig eutrophierte Gewässer im Sommer auch schlagartig umkippen (= Sauerstoffmangel).
Innerhalb der Sprungschicht (Metalimnion) akkumuliert sich aufgrund des Staudrucks (s.o.) neben diversen Feinsedimenten auch das absinkende Phytoplankton. Da Phytoplankton Sauerstoff produziert (photosynthese), ist die Sprungschicht meist wesentlich sauerstoffreicher als der übrige Wasserkörper. O2-Sättigungen von deutlich über 100% (oft 150 oder 170 %) sind hier normal.
Unterhalb der Sprungschicht (Hypolimnion) ist die Sauerstoffsättigung geringer, da die Sprungschicht eine Durchmischung mit den oberen Wasserkörpern verhindert (warm und kalt vermischt sich nicht). 
Der Trophiegrad und die Klarheit des Wassers entscheiden hier maßgeblich über den Lebensraum: In klaren Gewässern gibt es genug Licht für Wasserpflanzen der Tiefenzone - diese produzieren dann auch ausreichend Sauerstoff. In eutrophen Gewässern mangelt es in der Tiefenzone oft an Licht UND die abgestorbenen Planktonmassen verzehren massenhaft Sauerstoff durch verschiedene Abbauprozesse. Zudem entstehen zusätzlich verschiedene Gase bei den Abbauprozessen (CO2, Methan, etc.). In einigen Gewässern wird diese Zone im Sommer zur Todeszone...



Was heißt das jetzt in Bezug auf den Karpfen? Nicht viel, da der Karpfen sehr robust ist und auch mit schlechten Sauerstoffverhältnissen gut klar kommt, bzw. kurzzeitig auch in sauerstofffreien Zonen überleben kann. 
Denn auch in sauerstoffgesättigten Klarwasserseen sind die Sedimente im Hypolimnion meist durch Abbauprozesse gekennzeichnet. Dennoch findet der Karpfen dort drin reichlich Nahrung und steckt den Kopf (mitsamt seinen Atmungsorganen = Kiemen) tief in die Sedimente rein.
Imho ist das typische "Rollen" der Karpfen nicht anderes als ein "Reinigen" der Kiemen - gewissermaßen um wieder besser Luft zu bekommen.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hi, wenn sich dann im Baggersee bei 8 m ne Sprungschicht bildet, die dann auch noch ein paar Meter dick ist bleibt kein Platz mehr für ein Hypolimnion oder wie ist das? |wavey:
Komplex wird das dann doch, wenn mal einer nachmisst und da nix ist, was da sein soll.

Wenn jetzt der Hypolimnion fehlt, kann man das darüber dann noch als Sprungschicht bezeichnen oder ist der Begriff dann nicht hinfällig?Wenn's kein Hypolimnion gibt, ist dann der Effekt für die Fischnährtiere ja auch nicht da und die Relevanz für's Angeln nicht gegeben. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Ich hab in den letzten 6 Jahren geschätzte 250 Seen > 50 ha  und etliche die kleiner waren, quer durch Deutschland, untersucht. Die meisten dieser Gewässer hatten Sprungschichten - in allen Variationen. Denn wie ich schon schrieb ist die Ausbildung einer Schichtung von diversen Faktoren abhhängig.

Aber ja, um auf Dein Beispiel zu kommen, auch solche Seen gibt es. Der Barleber See I (nördlich Magdeburg) fällt mir da spontan zu ein. Ein mesotropher Baggersee mit durchschnittlich etwa 6,5 m Tiefe, maximal jedoch nur 8,5 m Tiefe.
Tatsächlich ist dieser See im Juni 2009 noch geschichtet gewesen, bei rund 6,5 bis 7,5m. Die Sprungschicht war rund 1m stark und es gab nur sehr partiell, kleinflächige Bereiche (die wenigen, tieferen Stellen) mit kälterem aber klarem Tiefenwasser = Hypolimnion. Im August 2009 war diese Schichtung nicht mehr nachweisbar, da der gesamte Wasserkörper vollständig erwärmt war. 
Die Daten aus 2008 (nicht von mir erhoben, nur ausgewertet) zeigen aber deutlich, dass die Schichtung in 2008 den ganzen Sommer über bestand (das Jahr war kälter).
Der See ist aber sicher ein Extrembeispiel, weil er eben an der Grenze zum Flachsee liegt...


Auf die schnelle find ich gerade nur ein Beispielbild eines großen und tiefen oligotrophen Klarwassersees (Gremminer See, östliches Sachsen-Anhalt). Der Tauchcomputer zeigt 10,0m Tiefe an - die milchige Sprungschicht befindet sich unmittelbar über mir. Der See ist darunter glasklar und noch reichlich mit Armleuchteralgen (Pflanzen im Hintergrund) besiedelt.


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Macht immer wieder Spaß Deine Beiträge zu lesen Foolish! - :zDanke


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Eine Frage noch bitte: Wenn ich jetzt 2 künstliche Seen habe, die ungefähr gleich groß und tief sind, sagen wir mal Baggerseen, wie sie entlang der Weser zu Hauf vorkommen, so ca. maximal 8 bis 10 m tief und 20 ha groß, diese sich aber vom Alter her deutlich unterscheiden, sagen wir mal der eine ist 10 Jahre alt, der andere 50 Jahre alt. 
Die Sichttiefe ist beim jüngeren See deutlich größer, während der ältere eutroph, mit geringen Sichttiefen, erscheint.
Kann ich nun in der Realität in dem älteren See relativ zuverlässig mit einer Sprungschicht rechnen, oder ist 8 bis 10 m einfach zu flach?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Ferndiagnosen mache ich nicht, sorry (und 8 m ist dazu ne kritische Tiefe). :g Dafür gibt es, wie oben beschrieben, zu viele Einflussgrößen. Um überhaupt was abschätzen zu können bräuchte es wesentlich mehr Informationen.
Und auch dann können zwei Seen gleicher Größer und Art direkt nebeneinander selbst bei gleichem Alter völlig unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



> und 8 m ist dazu ne kritische Tiefe


So ist das wohl. Ich habe mich 10 Jahre an solchen Seen herumgetrieben, in den meisten hatte die Sprungschicht keine Relevanz, daher die Vermutung, dass diese meist nicht existent war. Daher sollte der TE nicht traurig sein, wenn er keine findet.:g


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Daher sollte der TE nicht traurig sein, wenn er keine findet.:g


Was man aber aufgrund der Angaben des TE keinesfalls schlussfolgern kann.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein 9 m tiefer Baggersee im Sommer eine stabile Schichtung aufweist ist hoch. Ich kenne dazu sehr viele Beispiele.
Seen mit einer Sprungschicht die noch tiefer liegt als 9 m sind da schon eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Du bist der erste, den ich kenne, der sich da in der Richtung sich mal ausläßt. Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn du noch ein paar Beispiele 'raustun könntest. Wir wissen ja, das große Seen Sprungschichten ausbilden. Der Schleppangler wird sich drauf einstellen. Die kritischen Gewässer sind aber eben mal interessant, unsere Karpfengewässer fallen da oft in diese Kategorie.

Ich bin immer noch hin- und hergerissen zwischen 'hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit' und eher 'kritischer Tiefe', was son' Standard Baggersee betrifft, worunter ja auch das Gewässer des TE fallen würde. Verstehst du, dass ich da zweifle, dass man sowas oft findet?

(Vielleicht kann der Captain Hook ja nochmal ein paar Daten oder auch mal ein Foto vom Baumbestand um den See- wichtig wegen des Windeinfalles- etc. nachschiessen...Sichttiefen, Unterwasserquellen, Einläufe).


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Du bist der erste, den ich kenne, der sich da in der Richtung sich mal ausläßt. Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn du noch ein paar Beispiele 'raustun könntest.


Das wundert mich. Aber was soll ich jetzt tun? Mal eben 100 Seen auflisten und beschreiben?
Sorry, aber meine Doktorarbeit hatte ich anders geplant.  



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Verstehst du, dass ich da zweifle, dass man sowas oft findet?


Ehrlich gesagt - nein! Ne Sprungschicht ist nun wirklich nichts besonderes und die Schichtung von Baggerseen was ganz normales. Die meisten Seen (die keine Teich sind) über 6m Tiefe, die ich so kenne, sind eher geschichtet. Aber bei den Baggerseen in Flussnähe gibt es oft noch einen Grundwassereinfluss, der das durcheinander bringt. Zuverlässige Angaben sind eigentlich auch schnell erhoben (1-malige Messung von Temperatur- & Sauerstoffprofil im Sommer), oder bei größeren Seen (> 50ha) bei jedem Landesamt abzufragen.

Aber DEN Standard-Baggersee gibt es einfach nicht - d.h. man kann nicht pauschalisieren!
Entstehungsgeschichte (Sand/ Kies, Nassbaggerung/ Abgrabung, Geflutet/ Grundwassergespeist, ...), geologisches Einzugsgebiet (Tonschichten, Kohleschichten, Grundwasser, ...), geografische Lage (Nord-Süd/ Ost-West, Senke/ Höhenzug, ...), Trophie (oligo-, meso-, eutroph - woran gemessen?!), Morphologie (Profil, Litoral-/ Benthal-Verhältniss, Pelagialfläche, ...), etc. sind eben absolut einflussgebende Faktoren.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber DEN Standard-Baggersee gibt es einfach nicht - d.h. man kann nicht pauschalisieren!
> Entstehungsgeschichte (Sand/ Kies, Nassbaggerung/ Abgrabung, Geflutet/ Grundwassergespeist, ...), geologisches Einzugsgebiet (Tonschichten, Kohleschichten, Grundwasser, ...), geografische Lage (Nord-Süd/ Ost-West, Senke/ Höhenzug, ...), Trophie (oligo-, meso-, eutroph - woran gemessen?!), Morphologie (Profil, Litoral-/ Benthal-Verhältniss, Pelagialfläche, ...), etc. sind eben absolut einflussgebende Faktoren.


 
Gibts irgenwo nen Smiley : mir "schwirrt die Rübe"|wavey:
Ne, als stiller Mitleser, danke#6
Gruß A.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Gibts irgenwo nen Smiley : mir "schwirrt die Rübe"|wavey:


Der hier vielleicht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keine Sorge, nach paar Jahren Studium und intensiver Beschäftigung mit der Materie, kommt das einfach so flüssig ausm Füller (bzw. der Tastatur). 
Und noch ein paar Jahre später taucht man ne Runde im See und kann die meisten dieser Fragen ebenso flüssig beantworten.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



> Das wundert mich.


Ist so. 



> 1-malige Messung von Temperatur- & Sauerstoffprofil im Sommer


 Wer macht das? Da muss man jemanden damit beauftragen, nehme ich an.



> Aber DEN Standard-Baggersee gibt es einfach nicht - d.h. man kann nicht pauschalisieren!


Ist klar, ich hatte auch nicht vor, zu pauschalisieren. Will auch keine Doktorarbeit, sondern nur wissen, wie viele von solchen typischen Baggerseen (ja ich weiß, sind alle anders...) ne Sprungschicht hatten und wie viele nicht. Du musst ja nicht drauf antworten, wenn's dir zu viel ist. 
Die Seen an der Weser, wo ich mal nen GTM 40 reingeworfen habe, hatten sowas nicht, bzw. wir haben das auch nur halbherzig verfolgt. Son schönes Bild, wo man die Sprungschicht auch noch sieht, hatten wir auch nicht. Daher das Interesse, bzw. die Zweifel. Bei der Erstellung von Sauerstoff- und Temperaturprofilen hat's gehapert, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. Daher ist das für mich, und ich bin mir 100% sicher, für die meisten hier keine glasklare Sache.
Auch verfügt hier keiner über den Erfahrungsschatz, 100te von Seen abgetaucht zu haben, daher mein Interesse. Ist doch legitim...


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

alles sehr interessant   |good:

@Folish: Da Du ja schon so viele Gewässer betaucht und untersucht hast, ich habe da ne Frage dich mich interessiert:

Der von dir beschriebene "Tote Bereich", kann man ihn als angler lokalisieren? Und wie häufig kommt er wirklich vor bzw. welcher Gewässertyp ist besonders anfällig?

mfg Marcus


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

ja eben, so richtig flüssig geht mir das Thema auch nicht aus der Feder


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Wer macht das? Da muss man jemanden damit beauftragen, nehme ich an.


Entweder man schafft sich selbst (ob nun privat, als Verein, oder sonstwie) entsprechende Messtechnik an (so um 500,- Euro), oder man beauftragt jemand damit. Inwieweit Verbände solche Möglichkeiten haben und evtl. und zu welchen Kosten an ihre Mitglieder abgegeben entzieht sich meiner Kentniss.
Als freier Gutachter muss ich für sowas eben nen halben Tag zzgl. Anreise kalkulieren.



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Ist klar, ich hatte auch nicht vor, zu pauschalisieren. Will auch keine Doktorarbeit, sondern nur wissen, wie viele von solchen typischen Baggerseen (ja ich weiß, sind alle anders...) ne Sprungschicht hatten und wie viele nicht.


Geschätzt? 9 von 10 Seen sind im Sommer stabil geschichtet - solange wir uns über richtige Seen unterhalten. Bei Kleingewässern sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus. Die meisten heutigen Baggerseen sind aber auch alle deutlich tiefer als 10 m, da die Abbautechnik wesentlich effektiver funktioniert als in den 50er Jahren.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Der von dir beschriebene "Tote Bereich", kann man ihn als angler lokalisieren? Und wie häufig kommt er wirklich vor bzw. welcher Gewässertyp ist besonders anfällig?


Lokalisieren? Hmmm... einfach so von oben? Nein. Nicht ohne Sichtungen oder Messdaten.
Ich hab mal ne Netzbefischung in so nem See gemacht, ohne Kentniss der sauerstofffreien Tiefenzone. Eins meiner Netze ist am Ende wohl "tief genug" gewesen - jedenfalls fand ich am anderen Morgen 5 große Brasse in diesem Teil des Netzes... uuuh, das war echt übel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Als hätten die schon 3 Wochen da drin gehangen. 


Häufig ist eine wirklich sauerstofffreie Zone (Sättigung < 5%) nicht und sicherlich auch eher an kleineren Gewässern (vielleicht bis > 5 ha) anzutreffen. 
Vor paar Jahren konnte man allerdings hier bei uns bei den meisten größeren Seen im August plötzlich massenweise tote Aale einsammeln. Und jetzt rate mal was die Sauerstoffwerte der Tiefenzone zeigten? |rolleyes Ist halt auch von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich - lange und extrem heiße Sommer sind da aber ganz sicher förderlich.

Sauerstoffarmut kann dagegen auch bei größeren Seen regelmäßig entstehen. Die meisten Fische werden sich im Sommer aber ohnehin weiter oben aufhalten, weil ihr Stoffwechsel im wärmeren Wasser eben besser funktioniert (Fische = wechselwarm!).


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Dankeschön#6


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Das mit den Brassen ist ebenfalls eine Betrachtung wert!
Meine Erfahrung ist es, dass Brassen toleranter als Karpfen sind, was niedrige Sauerstoffwerte betrifft, jedenfalls fängt man im Sommer oft Brassen, wenn man zu tief ablegt. Könnte sein, dass die Brassen so der Nahrungskonkurrenz der Karpfen entgehen können.


----------



## Cp.Hook (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hi !

Mal ein ganz grosses Dankeschön an 
:m Hr. Dr. FoolishFarmer :q
und natürlich allen anderen die hier ihre Erfahrungen mit uns Teilen und mit Fachwissen zur Rat stehen.

Ich möchte noch ein paar ( wie gewünscht ) Daten zu meine Gewässer ergänzen 

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Badesee bzw. einer alten Schottergrube.
Der See befindet sich ca. 200 m von der Donau entfernt und wird über das Grundwasser gespeißt.
Wassertemparatur: Das höchste was ich mal im Sommer gemessen habe waren 24 Grad Celsius.
Am See herscht immer lebhafter Wind von N, O, S
Von westen her eher weniger weil sich an dieser Seite die Donaau befindet.
Ich hoffe ich konnte mit den Infos helfen !

LG


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Ich hab den Thread mal oben in die Linksammlung zu besonders interessanten Themen eingefügt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185943


----------



## Lupus (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hallo,
ein großes Lob an aller Mitschreiber trotz unterschiedlichem Kenntnisstand eine super Diskussion das könnte immer so sein wenn ihr mich fragt!


Ich möchte die hier gemachten Angaben mal mit denen aus dem Buch Karpfenzeit von Christopher Paschmanns ergänzen:
Im Gastbeitrag von Michael Lechelt (arbeitet in der Abteilung Wasseruntersuchungen in einem Institut für Umweltuntersuchungen ) kommt zu dem Ergebniss das es eine NO CARP ZONE gibt
Grob gesagt Sauerstoffgehalt Ph-Wert und Wassertemperatur müssen stimmen damit sich Karpfen dort aufhalten. Bzw. liegen die Werte ausserhalb gewisser Parameter haben wir den Ort gefunden an dem wir auf keinen Fall (auf Karpfen) zu fischen brauchen! Diese Werte (so versteh ich den Text zumindest) gehen einher mit der Sprungschicht!

*@ foolish*
Würdest du diese Aussage auch so unterschreiben oder hast du Einwände? Sie wiederspricht deinen Ausführungen nicht umbedingt so wie ich das sehe!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Soll heißen, die Karpfen meiden die Sprungschicht?!?
Ich müsste etliche Festplatten durchforsten... Aber irgendwo hab ich da ein Bild...

Es mag Situationen und Gegebenheiten geben, die die Fische meiden (Karpfen sind sicher nicht anspruchsvoller als andere Arten), aber das auf die Sprungschicht zu pauschalisieren?!? Nee...#d
Du hast da sicher irgendwas missverstanden.


----------



## Lupus (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Ich denke ehrlich gesagt nicht das ich das falsch verstanden habe...
Das Buch enhält zwei Grafiken mit den Parametern Wassertiefe Sauerstofgehalt und Wassertemperatur und Tiefe! Das Hypolimnion beginnt in der Grafik überhalb von 10m mit einer Temperatur von unterhalb von 10° der Sauerstoffgehalt ist in dieser Zone unterhalb von 3mg/l eingetragen...schwierig so eine Grafik (2) in Worte zu fasen ohne Seitenweise zu schreiben!

Jedenfalls befindet sich die No Carp Zone im Hypolimnion begründet wird das mit den Aussagen: Karpfen benötigen gewisse Parameter für Stoffwechsel etc um sich wohlzufühlen. Es wird nicht gesagt das sie im beschriebenen Bereich nicht leben könnten es wird gesagt was sollten sie dort wohl? Zu kalt zu sauerstoffarm...andere Bereiche im Gewäser entsprächen viel eher ihren Bedürfnissen UND enthielten (auch) Nahrung!!!

Hoffe ich habs so richtig wiedergegeben! Das Buch haben ja schon einige gelesen! Bitte korrigiert mich!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Ja so macht das auch mehr Sinn!
Oben schriebst Du was von Sprungschicht... Hier jetzt Hypolimnion (Tiefenzone). So machen Deine Aussagen auch Sinn.
Das sauerstoffarme Hypolimnion hab ich ja oben beschrieben. Dass die Karpfen sich dort nicht dauerhaft aufhalten ist klar. Und dennoch sind sie in der Lage kurzfristig in diesen Bereich einzutauchen um dort zu fressen - und genau das machen sie auch. Nicht immer und überall, versteht sich von selbst.
Aber es gibt Seen die da unten voll sind mit Tubifex, Chironomiden (mögen das sauerstoffarme Millieu), etc. ohne noch von ner meterdicken Krautschicht überdeckt zu sein. Ist quasi wie ein "Fast-Food-Buffet"! Und genau aus diesem Grund suchen die Karpfen diese Bereiche wiederholt auf - trotz Kälte und "schlechter Luft".


----------



## Lupus (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Ahhhh Danke! 
Der Bereich Hypolimnion bildet sich auch regelmäßig aus? Wenn es zu einer Schichtung kommt das wahrscheinlich zu der letzt genannten?

|kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Ääääh... Lies nochmal mein ersten Post. 
Wenn der See sich einschichtet, entstehen drei Schichten. Die unterste Schicht nennt man dann Hypolimnion.


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

FoolishFarmer: Du erklärst supergut#h

Ich versuche mal ein praktisches Beispiel für ne in meinen Augen ausgeprägte Sprungschicht einzufügen. Wem es nicht gleich auffällt, bitte unten links durch die einzelnen Tabellenblätter zippen.
(Ab ca. 11m ist glaub noch ein Fehler drin der nicht sofort ins Auge fällt, da ich die Tabelle von nem Kollegen übernommen habe. Aber egal, es geht ja um die Grafik.)

Bei der Vorschau gibts ne Fehlermeldung, ich hoffe es klappt trotzdem wenn ichs poste


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Mist, das scheint nicht zu klappen. Ich kanns nur bei mir auf dem 'PC öffnen. (Winzip-Demo, grad eben installiert.)
Hab da aber noch ein älteres Beispiel für eine eher nicht ausgeprägt Sprungschicht. Das hat hier schonmal funktioniert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186974

Beitrag #8


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Moin, geht auch auf dem Mac, Danke für die Grafik!#h


----------



## rob (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

super thread!
mal wieder einiges gelernt, dafür danke.
lg rob


----------



## Skrxnch (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

So, mit Filzip kann ich den Großparthweiher nun auch öffnen. Nun noch einiges zu den beiden Seen. Beide liegen nah nebeneinander, der Willersinn ist ca. 17ha groß, heute noch bis zu 17m tief, hat aber auch flachere Bereiche bis 6m und eine relativ abwechsungsreiche Bodenstruktur.
Der Willersin ist nachträglich, da es mal Probleme mit Sauerstoff (Im Sommer nur bis 3m)gab mit zusätzlichen Flachzonen im Rahmen einer Dissertation oder Diplomarbeit versehen worden. Die finde ich im I-Net nicht, aber der See
wird noch regelmässig von der Uni-HD beprobt. Ein Kumpel von mir macht die Taucharbeit bei insgesamt 3 Pojekten die es gab/gibt:

http://www.iup.uni-heidelberg.de/institut/studium/lehre/Practical_Course/F50F51_Limnologie.pdf

Der Großparthweiher ist eher so 11ha, (auch wenn da 15 steht im Link) und hat am Westufer eine 6 m tiefe Flachzone, gefolgt von weiten Bereichen mit 7,5m. Der 17-24m tiefe Bereich ist relativ klein im Vergleich zum Willersinn.
http://www.diplomarbeiten24.de/vorschau/40276.html

Bemerkenswert finde ich hier, dass immer direkt unter der Sprungschicht die Sauerstofflose Zone liegt. Im Sommer bei ca. 4 m. Hab ich so noch nie erlebt und ich hab vergleichbare Messungen zu 7 Seen in dieser Region und außerdem am Bärensee bei Brucköbel/Hanau (anderes Sediment) durchgeführt. Jeweils zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten.
Nirgends war der Sauerstoff direkt mit der Sprungschicht verkoppelt. Es gab immer eine Übergangszone unter der Sprungschicht.

Bin ja selber kein Karpfenangler, aber mir fällt auf dass die Kollegen ihre Futterkampagnen überwiegend in sauerstofflosen Tiefen abziehen. Mir leuchtet ein dass dies zum Schutz vor Wasservögeln geschehen mag, aber ich vermute die Karpfen würdens Futter in Bereichen mit über 4mg/ltr. O2 wesentlich schneller finden, dabei Energie sparen. Und falls Futter nicht gefressen wird und vergammelt, würde es m. E. auch sicher wesentlich besser abgebaut unter Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff.

Ist jetzt etwas OT, aber dazu würd mich mal interessieren was FoolishFarmer sagt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Der sagt, dass er nicht (mehr) auf Karpfen angelt und von Futterkampagnen sowieso nichts hält... 



Aber so nen Fall mit nem messerscharfen Schnitt der =2-Grenze habe ich auch schon erlebt (Baggersee, ca. 10ha). Damals lag es am sauerstofffreien Grundwasser in diesem Bereich. War beim Tauchen ganz interessant, da es von jetzt auf gleich stockfinstere Nacht wurde...  :g


----------



## Skrxnch (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Der sagt, dass er nicht (mehr) auf Karpfen angelt und von Futterkampagnen sowieso nichts hält...



Naja, als Jugendlicher schon|rolleyes, aber jetzt schon lang nicht mehr.
Zufallsfänge beim stippen ausgenommen.

Meine Frage an Dich hast aber nicht beantwortet. Wenns Dir hier zu OT wird, kannst Du auch gerne ne PN schicken. Mich interessiert wirklich ob Du das auch so siehst wie ich, oder nicht.
Bin ja nur Laie#t.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Skronch schrieb:


> aber ich vermute die Karpfen würdens Futter in Bereichen mit über 4mg/ltr. O2 wesentlich schneller finden, dabei Energie sparen.


Hab ich doch oben schon beschrieben. Ist völlig unerheblich, da die Karpfen sich dort unten ja nicht dauerhaft aufhalten - im Gegenteil: sie schwimmen kurz runter um zu fressen und verdauen dann in Ruhe oben im warmen Wasser.
So kalt, dass die Karpfen augenblicklich abkühlen würden ist ja da unten auch nicht...



Skronch schrieb:


> Und falls Futter nicht gefressen wird und vergammelt, würde es m. E. auch sicher wesentlich besser abgebaut unter Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff.


Nein.
Ob nun Faulung (aerob) oder Gärung (anaerob) - in seine mineralischen Bestandteile zerlegt kommt am Ende dasselbe raus. Übrigens fast genauso wie als ob es durch den Karpfenmagen geht... der Karpfen behält sich davon auch nur wenige Prozent (< 10). |rolleyes
Für beide Abbauprozesse gibt es reichlich Spezialisten, das tut sich nix...


----------



## Skrxnch (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Merci für Deine Antwort.
Jedoch sorry, Fäulnis oder Fäule ist immer anearob. Ohne O2.
Mit O2 ist an Land Kompostierung oder Rotte. Hab keine Ahnung wie das unter Wasser heisst, bzw. ob Gärung hier richtig ist.
(Netter Versuch nen Laien aufs Glatteis zu führen|znaika:)

Was ich meinte, ist ob sich der Abbauprozeß in der aeroben Zone
schädlicher auswirkt als in der aeroben. Wenn Du nein sagst, akzeptiere ich das. Du hast auf jeden Fall ne gründliche Ausbildung mit Praxis. Ich bin eher Autodidakt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Du hast Recht - unter Wasser ist es in der Tat immer ein anaerober Abbauprozess, da der Boden eines Gewässers i.d.R. immer anaerob ist - egal wie hoch die O2-Sättigung des Wassers obendrüber ist. :g


----------



## Cp.Hook (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hi !

Sorry das ich mit dem diskutieren nich mehr mitkommen   aber ich ziehe mir hier jede Antwort mindestens 2 mal rein damit ich es auch verstehe und daraus meine Schlüsse ziehen kann.  

Ich bin einfach begeistert mit wieviel Herzblut, Erfahrung und fachmännischen Wissen hier agiert wird #r! Also ich muss sagen bevor ich den Thread eröffnet habe hatte ich null Ahnung von der Sprungschicht - Mitlerweile muss ich sagen das ich ganz gut mitreden kann und dafür möchte ich mich zum 3 mal bedanken :m. Ich weiß das dieses Thema für einen Laien wie mich nicht einfach zu verstehenist. Danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen und das ihr euch so viel zeit dafür nimmt. 

Wie ich sehe gehen gehen hier die Meinungen auseinander was die Fängigkeit der Sprungschicht betrifft ( ist ja auch klar habe auch schon von 1,5 m bis 9m gefangen  )

Aber was würdet ihr sagen kann man theoretisch sagen das wenn oberhalb der Sprungschicht fischt eher zu einem Erfolg kommt ?

LG


----------



## Lorenz (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Hi Foolish #h#h



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Innerhalb der Sprungschicht (Metalimnion) ...Da Phytoplankton Sauerstoff produziert  (photosynthese),* ist die Sprungschicht meist wesentlich  sauerstoffreicher als der übrige Wasserkörper*.



Wäre das möglicherweise auch in eutrophen Gewässern mit (massiver) Algenblüte zu erwarten?...zumindest in der zweiten Tageshälfte?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wäre das möglicherweise auch in eutrophen Gewässern mit (massiver) Algenblüte zu erwarten?...zumindest in der zweiten Tageshälfte?


Wie ich eingangs schon schrieb - in hocheutrophen Gewässern ist das nicht nur möglich, sondern wahrscheinlich. Aber vor allem im gesamten Epilimnion (Warmwasserkörper oberhalb der Sprungschicht), nicht nur in der Sprungschicht.

Sättigungswerte von > 150% findet man aber eben auch in nährstoffarmen Klarwasserseen IN der Sprungschicht (und in diesen Seen ausschließlich dort).
Dies, gepaart mit dem "Stau-Nebel" bildet die perfekte Deckung für Pelagial- (Freiwasser-) Räuber wie den Hecht.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*

Alles klar! Danke! #6#6#6


----------



## Skrxnch (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sprungschicht ermitteln in Seen mit mittlerer Größe*



Cp.Hook schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> 
> Wie ich sehe gehen gehen hier die Meinungen auseinander was die Fängigkeit der Sprungschicht betrifft ( ist ja auch klar habe auch schon von 1,5 m bis 9m gefangen  )
> ...


Also was Raubfische betrifft, eindeutig ja! Bei Friedfischen kann ich da nicht so ganz mitreden. Tiefer als 6m angle ich eigentlich selten In der Regel eher 1,8-5 m wenns warm ist, Bei Kälteeinbruch im Juni war ich aber auch schon bei 6m sehr erfolgreich. (Mit Echolot, Da waren die wirklichen Fischechos.) Selbst 2pfd. Rotfedern bissen dann in der Tiefe. Das war exakt an der Sprungschicht#h.

Hab aber auch in ner Hitzeperiode schon mal nen 9,5 pfd. Zander gefangen ca. 2m unterhalb der Sprungschicht. Völlig schlapp im Drill. Der schwamm mir geradezu in den Kescher.

Das war aber eine Ausnahme und ich kenne die Sauerstoff/- Sprungschichtdaten des Gewässers seit einiger Zeit nach diesem Fang sehr gut... 

Da steckt man nicht drin, die Karpfen erst recht nicht.


----------

